# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kush e di si bohet TASQEBABI?

## alvi

Me ka shku menja keq per tasqebab, kushe di si bohet e te ma thote do ja disha per ner.
Faleminderit!

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## ari32

Ca eshte tasqebapi?
e kam dequar mund te kem ngren por tani spo me vjen nder mend :buzeqeshje: 
Spresoj te mos e kem bere edhe une si puna e atij me anijen qe kish pare dhe ngren :ngerdheshje:

----------


## CApKEnE

ok e di una si bohet alvi......merret mishi behet copa te vogla hidhet vaj i le me i zi vajin me mishin ...hidhet salca pipe i zi i le te zihen deri sa te dali indyra e vet........po vec mos e djeg ok   nuk di se nga flet ti po te kishe ardh per nje darke se mami  im e qan..

----------


## alvi

O capkene, si fillim faleminderit per ftesen, I appreciated it.
A gjen dot nje si pune shpjegimi me te detajuar, se te them te drejten un nuk e di si zihet vaji, dhe po se pate per bela, qe ta boj dhe un se me ka mor molli.
Ke un, babi e ka pas qa, po se si me vje me pyt dreqin.
Falemnerit Capkene!

----------


## buna

ty, alv vetem per gjona te veshtira te shkon mendja.meqe s'po te coj dot kadaifin me FEDEX, e kam per detyre te te mesoj me detaje si behet tasqebapi.

ne fillim do presesh mishin ne copa te vogla.(te jete mish i paster, pa cipera dhe deje).mund te perdoresh mish derri ose mish vici.pastaj do t'i hedhesh ne nje ene me vaj qe nuk bie ere(d.m.th vegetal).trazoje, trazoje edhe pak deri sa te marre ngjyre kafe.(ose sa ta shohesh qe te mos jete me i kuq, si i gjalle).mos e lesh te ngjitet ore.ok.une per vete vazhdoj keshtu (me duket se nuk eshte ne tradite keshtu).e shuaj mishin me nje gote vere te kuqe, duke i hedhur edhe hudhra dhe nje gjethe dafine qe t'i iki cdo lloj ere (sidomos ne eshte mish derri).e le te mbuluar me kapak deri sa te shteroje vera.hidhi kripe dhe piper, tabasco dhe domate te prera sa me te vogla ose salce dhe pak uje dhe zieje., (dmth ben flluska kur zien  :buzeqeshje:  .
kur ta provosh a eshte zier mishi (se s'ma merr mendja se do durosh pa e picku icik), nese te pelqen haje qe ne tenxhere. nese nuk te pelqen hidhi pak gjize ose djathe te bardhe dhe trazoje.ne fund tasqebapi del pothuajse pa leng.
hajt se me hape oreksin dhe mua...

----------


## alvi

Ti rrofsh BUna.

----------


## alvi

Buna, sot e bona ate taqebabin, kan lepi gjishtat dynjoja.
Shuuuuuuuuuum falemnerit dhe i here!

----------


## ari32

Me falni por ate qe thua Tabasko cfare eshte se nuk e di.

----------


## alvi

Aro, me fal se nuk tu pergjigja dot ma shpejt, po pata probleme me Forumin.
Eshte nje lloj salce pikante, me duket se meksikane. Eshte shume e mire, po me te vertete pikante.
Kesaj rradhe nuk i hudha tabasko tasqebabit se nuk kisha, po heres tjeter do e provoj tamom sic ka thon Buna!

----------


## ari32

Dmth nqs shkoj ne supermarket,me kete emerim ta kerkoj apo kjo pergatitet vete?

----------


## alvi

Po, Aro. ne dyqon duhet te jete i gatshem Tabasco

----------


## ari32

Faleminderit alvi.
Do ta provoj dhe une njeher se na u tha zora nga te thatat(te gatshmet)

----------


## alvi

Ej, me ate receten e Bunes, e di si u bote, papapapap, vetem shif, se un ne fillimi hodha icik si shume voj, me kujdes me vojin, se ne fund duhet te ngelet pothuajse pa long.
I futa ne ca makarona ti Aro, icik gjath te bardh, qe ju atje ne Greqi e keni me shumice, icik Retzin, me te kenoq shpirtin.

----------


## blondina

o ari mos jeton gje afer meje te te ftoja per darke se une e qaj guzhinen shqiptare faleminderit nenes time , po byrekun  si e bej laknor ma ciao

----------


## ari32

Sa mire do te ishte por per fat te keq jemi shume larg Gjermani me Gerqi,por nejse ka rendesi fjala e mire.FALEMINDERIT
Dhe mua me pelqen shume guzhina por keto vitet e fundit jam ber dembel.

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## ari32

cti besh o Lulja por ne jemi nagata me lekur te trashe qe durojm.
Dhe friken qe kam ne vend te me gatuaj nusja do kerkoj nga mua qe te gatuaj.

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## alvi

Ashu osh ti Lule,fillo nga goja, gjoksi, stomaku e pastaj me rradhe(lol)
Ah dashnia, dashnia!
Si taqebab osh ai dreq me tabasco madje!

----------

